# Spiral reed quest



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of a spiral reed, fair light green with gentle spiral. Had them once and would like to get them again. Couldn't find it on here. Thank you.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

There's a plant that was called an Echinodorus and it may have been reclassified. I think it was Echinodorus vesuvias 'angustifolius'. It's a bunch-type or rosette plant that forms a tight clump of moderately tightly spiraling leaves about 6-15 inches high, and also sends out runners.

It'd be the plant in the far right corner of this picture:

Oops; let me try to do that pic again...


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

If the plant in the right bottom corner is the one you're talking about, then the above info is what it is...


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

That looks like the one, thank you.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

could also be something like Vallisneria Americana?


----------

